# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Need a Prosthetic 3D Printed >  My Auntie is Quad Amputee

## full_of_awe

My auntie became a quad amputee some time back. (a story on her)

I'm not sure what you might be able to do for her, but currently she has four very basic prosthetics.

She's in victoria, Australia.

----------


## JacobysOne

Very heart felt story.  Quite the woman!  I'm pretty sure someone could 3D print her some hands.  Hopefully someone out there will see this and help!

----------

